# It's Jake Birthday!!!



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I can't believe it! Jake is one today....here are a few pics to illustrate our first year together.

Happy Birthday my silly wonderful boy! :wub:

Thanks for looking.:laugh:


----------



## JustMeLeslie (Sep 15, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jake!!
Jake is a good lookin' boy! Great pics.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

:birthday: Jake, you handsome boy. Wishing for you many,many,more!


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Happy birthday, Jake!!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woof Day Jake and many many more)


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jake! What a handsome boy!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

happy birthday!!! yay for birthday dogs!


----------



## vat (Jul 23, 2010)

:birthday: Jake, wishing you many more! He sure is a handsome boy, I love the pic in the snow.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAKE!!

On a side not, can I ask how tall you are? Cause your GSD is half your height! Big Boy, or little momma!? LOL!


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

Ive been waiting for you to post ... so i can say......:birthday::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie::happyboogie: Jake!!!, and MANY, MANY more


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Happy Birthday Jake!:birthday: Hope you are being spoiled just as much as Kane is today.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAKE!!
> 
> On a side not, can I ask how tall you are? Cause your GSD is half your height! Big Boy, or little momma!? LOL!


HAHA She is a little shorter than me and im 5'9''. so ill assume 5'6''ish??? could be wrong. but needless to say Jake is a BIG BOY  What is it you call him renee, a MOOSE. lol:wild:


----------



## NoPwdReset (Feb 11, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jake!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

WarrantsWifey said:


> HAPPY BIRTHDAY JAKE!!
> 
> On a side not, can I ask how tall you are? Cause your GSD is half your height! Big Boy, or little momma!? LOL!


HaHa, I am 5'3'' at best!


----------



## GSDLongTimer (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy Birthday handsome boy.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

jakeandrenee said:


> HaHa, I am 5'3'' at best!


WOW i was off.


----------



## lovethebreed (Feb 13, 2011)

Happy birthday Jake and welcome to adulthood.


----------



## WarrantsWifey (Dec 18, 2010)

Oh jeez, I'm 5'3 too!! LOL! Thats a big boy!!


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jake!!

He such a handsome boy!!


----------



## Mac's Mom (Jun 7, 2010)

Love em all but 8 of 8 needs to be in a frame. Stunning.


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Happy Birthday gorgeous Jake!!!!!


----------



## Loco (Feb 12, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jake!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Thank you everyone!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Happy B-Day Jake!!!!


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy belated birthday to Jake! :happyboogie: I especially like the pictures of the two of you together.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

He really is a good looking pup. Love the photo in front of the giant christmas tree. He has a beautiful sit. Dexter still flops when he sits.


----------



## London's Mom (Aug 19, 2009)

Happy Birthday Jake! What a handsome guy!


----------

